# Name this bit please



## sNApple (Jan 19, 2010)

please help me figure out the name of this bit... used to spin 3/8" nuts on 3/8"rod .. ( tightening riser clamps)

something like 9/16" x 6" or 12" long with 1/4 hex end for a impact drill

( after the head of the bit, it is hollow, ( no magnet )


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sNApple said:


> please help me figure out the name of this bit...


I've never seen one so I don't know the official name.

I suppose it is a cool idea though. If you invented it and are looking for a name to market, I hope you patented it before you started this thread.

If I were selling it, I'd call it a "_Rod Runner_" There's a lot of marketing potential in that name if it is not already snatched up.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

1/4 x 9/16 x 6 nut setter with hollow shank? Seen em, never bought one. Good to have though.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Big Willy 
http://toolmonger.com/2010/05/07/my-thats-a-big-willy/

HVAC/R supply houses carry them all the time.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

eddiecalder said:


> Big Willy
> http://toolmonger.com/2010/05/07/my-thats-a-big-willy/
> 
> HVAC/R supply houses carry them all the time.


Andrew Sheret has them.


----------



## sNApple (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks bc brahs!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

How about Bob?


----------

